# Mad River Glen, 2/19/2012



## Nick (Feb 19, 2012)

*Date(s) Skied: * 2/19/2012

*Resort or Ski Area: * Mad River Glen

*Conditions: * Packed Powder / some Hard Packed

*Trip Report: * My first time at Mad River - only regret I have is that I never went sooner! Overall, a completely awesome day today at Mad River Glen. Went with a buddy of mine who I haven't skied with in probably seven or eight years and bonus, got to make turns all day with Snowmonster himself. 

Started off on the day at 9:30 after a 4 hr drive up (ugh!). Went right up the single with Dean, and we went skier's right the entire way down. What a first run - Upper Antelope --> Catamount --> Lower Antelope. By the time I got to the bottom of lower antelope and had to do that short hike back to the Rockefellers, I was sweating through every piece of clothing I had and my calves were already on fire. I went into the lodge to drop off my fleece and met Snowmonster for the first time. 

We went back out and rode the single again - this time had some great lines in Fall Line / Creamery / Upper Glades. It was really a blast. I LOVE all the bumps and the opportunities for short (3, 4') drops all over the place. So much fun. A few icy / rock spots, but the majority was in great shape. 

We then rode the double a few times, and spent a lot of time in non-gladed woods next to various trails. Snowmonster might recall but I think they were Chipmunk / Lark / etc. I have a lot of video of that, some funny stuff and a lot of just flopping over when some random branch caught my boot somewhere. But a blast and every so often when you could grab 2, 3 turns of powder back to back - all worthwhile. 

Grabbed a Single Chair Ale and a burger for lunch in between, then the double a few more times. 

Last run of the day was Paradise, which I had been itching to ski since I saw that video Greg posted sometime ago here. It wasn't that good (no fresh powder .. wahhh) but it was still very nice and fun, and I thoroughly enjoyed it. 

Overall the snow was excellent, lines weren't too bad - probably 20 min at the most on the single right before lunch time - definitely better than I was expecting. We spent a ton of time in the woods and got to make a few fresh powder turns as well which was very nice.

Also wanted to say, my first time at MRG, while the "uphill capacity and speed" can seem tedious, it all is paid back when you ski down in relative isolation. It's so nice skiing and only seeing a couple other people around you. While there may be waits at the lift line there was not even a remote hint of a crowd anywhere on the slopes. A+

Paradise - best run of the day for me, the last section that pops out on Fox was absolutely amazing






I *think* this was also Paradise





Some woods .... forget where this was exactly. Perhaps Snowmonster will remember - that's him in the pic  Might have been between Quacky and Gazelle? WE had lost Dean at this point when he went skier's left into some other area and I was actually wondering for a bit if he would turn up below. It was very dense in here, a couple turns and then planning out the next move was necessary. 





Looking down Chute from the top of the single





Paradise, towards the top, our last run of the day. Snowmonster making the turn





Alternated between sunny and cloudy all day, but overall very nice - mid 30's. Snowmonster on the left, Dean on the right





My buddy Dean as we are waiting on the line for the Single chair





End of the day 





Here are my AlpineReplay stats for the day -- http://www.alpinereplay.com/stats/u?uId=5547&vId=56261

I have to say I think it missed the last run. I think we did 7 runs for the day, three on the single chair and four on the double - the last run down Paradise didn't take. I'm not sure if my battery died or what. My phone was still on when I pulled it out of my pocket but it was down to 15% or so so it's possible it just killed the GPS to save battery. 

Here is the Youtube vid!


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 19, 2012)

Can't wait to see the pictures. I love skiing at MRG.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking forward to pictures and video.  It's on my list for early March.  Glad some powder was found!


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking forward to the full report also, MRG has eluded me in my travels. The first time I drove by it, I didn't realize I would be. I was taking 17 to 100 to get somewhere else, probably Stowe. I had no idea I'd be driving by it. Came around a hairpin turn, there it was, single chair so close to the road. A month ago I drove by it again on my way home from Sugarbush. I was with my Son, a darksider, I suggested  we hike it and make one run, he didn't want any part of that. I still have two vouchers to Sugarbush, I'm off the last week of February, maybe skiing MRG is in my near future, finally.


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2012)

Bump with pics, will do the vid a bit later


----------



## ski stef (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like a lot of fun, never skiied MRG. Excited to see the video, sounds entertaining


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 20, 2012)

Great report!! Hoping to get back up to MRG once again this year right before the AZ Summit.


----------



## vdk03 (Feb 20, 2012)

Looked like a great trip, it sounds like the conditions were pretty good, pics seemed to show good amount of snow. Way to get after it.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice report!  Cant wait to first time it myself

Steveo


----------



## Mr MRG (Feb 20, 2012)

*MRG Trip Report*

Nick

Glad you had a good time and it was a pleasure to meet you guys. Hope to get some runs in with you next time you come up to MRG. I'll be sure to show you the goods. Wasn't the cover amazing and suprising. Not bad for 3 snow guns!!!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks awesome!  I'm jealous!


----------



## reefer (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice pics! MRG looking good! Quite a day trip.


Also, please correct the date you f'd up twice, what kinda site we running here?


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2012)

reefer said:


> Nice pics! MRG looking good! Quite a day trip.
> 
> 
> Also, please correct the date you f'd up twice, what kinda site we running here?



Wait, what? Yesterday was the 19th. Where did I mess it up :lol:


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh shit the year, haha. Whoops!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2012)

Woods are definitely skiing well now.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice pics.  Now I'm really looking forward to going.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 20, 2012)

MRG is a treasure & should be preserved as is for generations to enjoy.

Some just don't get it.

Those that don't can go elsewhere.

Go, go go!!!

I also miss George scanning over everything from his little nest.

Nick I'm glad you finely found out what everyone talks about


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2012)

Just finished cutting up the video. Took an hour and 30 minutes of footage down to about 9 minutes. Still kinda longish but I kept it interesting... I think. You guys can be the judge. It will probably take another hour to render and then another 2, 3 hours to get it youtube and processed before I have it posted.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 20, 2012)

Nick said:


> Just finished cutting up the video. Took an hour and 30 minutes of footage down to about 9 minutes. Still kinda longish but I kept it interesting... I think. You guys can be the judge. It will probably take another hour to render and then another 2, 3 hours to get it youtube and processed before I have it posted.



What is this, foreplay?


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2012)

Cheese said:


> What is this, foreplay?



I don't put out easy


----------



## kingslug (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, looks really good there, had no idea. I HAVE to get up there this year!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 20, 2012)

What the hell...I'm still waiting for the vid.:razz:;-)


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 20, 2012)

you got fall line, you got paradise... what more could you ask for?! 

did you hit lower antelope by any chance?



Not trying to occupy your thread.... but I have at least a half dozen amazing Paradise / Fall Line photos from last year if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 20, 2012)

Throw them up there while we are waiting for the video .



bdfreetuna said:


> Not trying to occupy your thread.... but I have at least a half dozen amazing Paradise / Fall Line photos from last year if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2012)

Processing is a pain in the ass :lol:

I went back and watched the powder Paradise video from a while ago. Yeah, conditions weren't THAT good, but I was still very happy with the day!


----------



## Nick (Feb 20, 2012)

Video is up, :bump: ... not sure if HD is in yet. Might take a bit longer.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 20, 2012)

Nick said:


> Video is up, :bump: ... not sure if HD is in yet. Might take a bit longer.



Sweet Nick...They groom the hell out of that place don't they...Love it!


----------



## snoseek (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah I like the looks of that. I kinda miss tight eastern trees, cover looks pretty good!

Snowmonster is pretty fun to ski with huh? His enthusiasm is contagious....


----------



## powbmps (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice!  Snow actually looks pretty good.


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Yeah I like the looks of that. I kinda miss tight eastern trees, cover looks pretty good!
> 
> Snowmonster is pretty fun to ski with huh? His enthusiasm is contagious....



Yeah, he was great! Had a blast out there, grinning ear to ear all day


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, Nick and snoseek. How can you stop grinning when you're skiing? It's the greatest feeling on earth!

Nick, thanks for a great day. It was an honor skiing with you and Dean. MRG is in prime condition and I'm glad that we hit it when we did! Those runs we did are going on and on in my mind like some amazing repeating loop reel. Unreal. Amazing. Wonderful. I can't wait to get back there again. Thanks too for the pictures and the footage. You make Dean and me look good. I'll post up some photos after work.

To AZers: If you're still wondering whether the woods are skiing well, here's the answer. Driving up to MRG, there was hardly snow on the ground but when we got there, the mountain was bursting with snow. I spent 2 days in VT (one in MRG and the other at Stowe) and skied the woods and the backcountry exclusively. It's skiing pretty well. Go get it while you can! MRG is a great institution. It's timeless. A real classic. The only complaint I have is they took away the NO DIVING sign from the trough.

snoseek, get your butt to UT next month. It's going to be epic!


----------



## Nick (Feb 21, 2012)

BTW, I think some of my favorite turns of the day was that last stretch coming out of Paradise. It's between 6:45 and 7:20 on the video. I can't stop thinking of that line. I dunno what it was, every turn I took I was airborne in the turn, and it was just soooo much fun coming down that last stretch.


----------

